# iOS IM app



## christospixel (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello there,
I need to build an IM iOS app using jabber service. Can anyone suggest me a good tutorial or an e-book that will be helpful to get an idea about that,before I start building the app? 

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try here Building a Jabber Client for iOS: Server Setup


----------



## christospixel (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi again, I've already seen this tutorial and I was wondering if this is the best way. By the way, do you know if there is any ebook that I could buy, that would help me too? 

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you need to use a google search for Ebooks here is a paperback you can consider XMPP: The Definitive Guide: Building Real-Time Applications with Jabber Technologies: Peter Saint-Andre, Kevin Smith, Remko TronCon: 9780596521264: Amazon.com: Books
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...g+with+jabber+&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...g+with+jabber+&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
I don't see any ebooks myself


----------



## christospixel (Sep 9, 2013)

I have already seen those books. Thanks though. My problem was that, even though I followed the instructions of the tutorial step by step, I couldn't connect with the account I made in iCHAT. After a while looking for the solution, I think that the problem was that I didn't have in mind the following requirements.

_"*To compile ejabberd on a ‘Unix-like’ operating system, you need:*

*GNU Make*
*GCC*
*Libexpat *1.95 or higher
*Erlang*/OTP R10B-9 or higher. The recommended versions are R13B04 and R14B04. Don’t use R14A or R14B because they have a bug.
*OpenSSL* 0.9.8 or higher, for STARTTLS, SASL and SSL encryption.
*Zlib* 1.2.3 or higher, for Stream Compression support (XEP-0138). Optional.
*Erlang mysql library.* Optional. For MySQL authentication or storage. See section 3.2.1.
*Erlang pgsql library*. Optional. For PostgreSQL authentication or storage. See section 3.2.3.
*PAM* library. Optional. For Pluggable Authentication Modules (PAM). See section 3.1.4.
*GNU Iconv 1.8* or higher, for the IRC Transport (mod_irc). Optional. Not needed on systems with GNU Libc. See section 3.3.8.
*ImageMagick’s* Convert program. Optional. For CAPTCHA challenges. See section 3.1.8.
*exmpp* 0.9.6 or higher. Optional. For import/export user data with XEP-0227 XML files."_

As I am new in MAC OS, I have some questions.

1)I saw somewhere, that if xcode is installed, that means that gnu make is installed already. Is it true?
2)The way to install those, is to Download the source code, and then in the terminal execute the scripts ./configure ,make and make install? Is that enough?


Thanks in advance :whistling:

PS: Here is the full guide for ejabberd
ejabberd 2.1.13 Installation and Operation Guide


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I don't know enough on that to give you a concise answer I have however found this https://sites.google.com/site/dwhipp/tutorials/mac_compilers


----------

